# U.S. Soldiers Urged Not to Shoot Taliban at Night so Locals Can Sleep



## longknife (Oct 5, 2012)

Reports indicate U.S. soldiers and British Royal Marines have been urged to show "courageous constraint" by not shooting Taliban members spotted planting IEDs.

The reason? Shooting them might disturb the locals.

This news comes out on the heels of an investigation into the death of Royal Marine Sergeant Peter Rayner, whom witnesses say watched the Taliban plant IEDs at night but was ordered not to engage them. Families of other soldiers and Royal Marines are telling stories of how their loved ones were not allowed to use mortars or night illumination when they came across Taliban members in an area full of IEDs. 

The reason given was that "the sound of shooting 'might wake up and upset the locals.'"

This is not "courageous restraint" -- this is appeasement.


----------



## RoccoR (Oct 6, 2012)

longknife,  _et al,_

I can't imagine someone in a position of trust, leadership and responsibility, actually saying this; or, anything that could be interpreted as this.



longknife said:


> --- not shooting Taliban members spotted planting IEDs.
> 
> The reason? Shooting them might disturb the locals.


*(COMMENT)*

OK!  The solution is to issue  -silencers.-  Then shoot the insurgent(s) planting the bombs, then!

Crucify the insurgents and plant the cross in the road for everyone to see in the morning.    The body should be dowsed in pig blood and the body wrapped in the pig skin.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## waltky (May 13, 2014)

Yea, if Granny don't get her beauty sleep, she gets real cranky... 

*Lost sleep leads to loss of brain cells, study suggests*
_Thu, May 08, 2014 - Sleep loss may be more serious than previously thought, causing a permanent loss of brain cells, research suggests._


> In mice, prolonged lack of sleep led to 25 percent of certain brain cells dying, according to a study in The Journal of Neuroscience.  If the same is true in humans, it may be futile to try to catch up on missed sleep, say US scientists.  They think it may one day be possible to develop a drug to protect the brain from the side-effects of lost sleep.
> 
> The study looked at lab mice that were kept awake to replicate the kind of sleep loss common in modern life, through night shifts or long hours in the office.  A team at the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine studied certain brain cells which are involved in keeping the brain alert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Intolerant (May 14, 2014)

War is hell what do they expect?  We used silencers in certain situations.


----------



## Publius1787 (May 15, 2014)

longknife said:


> Reports indicate U.S. soldiers and British Royal Marines have been urged to show "courageous constraint" by not shooting Taliban members spotted planting IEDs.
> 
> The reason? Shooting them might disturb the locals.
> 
> ...



They're not allowed to fight in Afghanistan anymore anyway. They're just there in advisory status. Its been this way for over a year now. If this video doesn't piss you off nothing will.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja5Q75hf6QI]This Is What Winning Looks Like (Full Length) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## idb (May 15, 2014)

It's not rocket surgery!
Sheesh!!!


----------



## dadsgm (May 21, 2014)

The use of American Forces in both Afghanistan and Iraq was an attempt at new/revised methods of war.  The only effective use of the US Military in there intended role is "To close with and destroy the enemy", something our desk jockey leaders do not know about because of their desire not to do harm to the locals or of appeasement.


----------



## TheIceMan (May 25, 2014)

longknife said:


> Reports indicate U.S. soldiers and British Royal Marines have been urged to show "courageous constraint" by not shooting Taliban members spotted planting IEDs.
> 
> The reason? Shooting them might disturb the locals.
> 
> ...



Bring them home or let them fight to win.  One or the other.


----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2014)

They even have a medal for it....yellow ribbon and all!

 Hey, The Obumanation....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Jul 25, 2014)

longknife said:


> Reports indicate U.S. soldiers and British Royal Marines have been urged to show "courageous constraint" by not shooting Taliban members spotted planting IEDs.
> 
> The reason? Shooting them might disturb the locals.
> 
> ...





Wow. I seriously *hope* this isn't true.

What's the source?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jul 25, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Reports indicate U.S. soldiers and British Royal Marines have been urged to show "courageous constraint" by not shooting Taliban members spotted planting IEDs.
> ...





Nearly two year old Breitbart garbage:

U.S. Soldiers Urged Not to Shoot Taliban at Night so Locals Can Sleep



Lots of Taliban have been eliminated since then  ... By ANA and ANP... That took the lead in fighting the insurgency.


----------



## bianco (Jul 25, 2014)

_Reports indicate U.S. soldiers and British Royal Marines have been urged to show "courageous constraint" by not shooting Taliban members spotted planting IEDs.

The reason? Shooting them might disturb the locals.

This news comes out on the heels of an investigation into the death of Royal Marine Sergeant Peter Rayner, whom witnesses say watched the Taliban plant IEDs at night but was ordered not to engage them. Families of other soldiers and Royal Marines are telling stories of how their loved ones were not allowed to use mortars or night illumination when they came across Taliban members in an area full of IEDs. _

#####

Another perfect reason not to join the military.


----------



## bianco (Jul 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Reports indicate U.S. soldiers and British Royal Marines have been urged to show "courageous constraint" by not shooting Taliban members spotted planting IEDs.
> ...



*The time to leave Afghanistan was before we set foot there...Rambo3 showed it all very clearly. *
But no, the govts of the Coalition Of the Willing knew better, they thought.

Afghan soldier in the video, when spoken to about firing from the base's tower 'sight unseen', maybe hitting civilians instead of Taliban;

*"It doesn't matter, the civilians are the Taliban". *

Seems to be in many cases.

Afghan police, soldiers...or whoever they are in the video...off their faces on drugs...
charming!

*Troops home now...before any more of them die or are maimed for life in this always stoopid war. *


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jul 27, 2014)

bianco said:


> They're not allowed to fight in Afghanistan anymore anyway. They're just there in advisory status. Its been this way for over a year now.



Who says they are not allowed to fight? Yes, most remaining foreign troops are in back up roles not on the front lines, but they are all not only allowed to fight but expected to fight if the security situation requires it. 

This is two year old nonsense being discussed here on this thread.


----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2014)

NotfooledbyW said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > They're not allowed to fight in Afghanistan anymore anyway. They're just there in advisory status. Its been this way for over a year now.
> ...



I suppose you've been there and you know this firsthand. 

Ummmmm, have you, by chance, ever served in ther armed forces?


----------

